# How to know "Line" ID user of some friends in my list?



## momtaz

Hello Tech Guy,,

some friends they added my by Line ID, I was trying to know their user ID as well,
if there any idea about this? how to get know their user IDs?
will appreciate if any quick feedback,
Kind regards,


----------



## dvk01

look at the adding friends section of http://help.line.me/line/android/categoryId/20000085/3/pc?lang=en
http://help.line.me/line/?contentId=20000372


----------



## momtaz

what I meant is how to know the ID of a contact in line list?


----------



## dvk01

I don't use line but I assume it works like Skype, twitter or other similar type apps. a user can choose any user name they want and you cannot identify that user without them telling you their ID or other identifiable info is posted like a commonly used icon or avatar


----------



## momtaz

I am using skype too, but it's not like Skype, 
Line has 2 options to add a friend, one by mobile number, and one by user ID,
once they add you, can;t find where to locate / identify the user ID, this is my question what about?


----------

